# Tamron 100-400mm lens coming soon.



## Chaitanya (Sep 13, 2017)

Found this rumour posted on Nikonrumours:
https://nikonrumors.com/2017/09/12/tamron-100-400mm-f4-5-6-3-di-vc-usd-lens-to-be-announced-soon.aspx/


----------



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2017)

Hope it has a tripod mount and better IS than the Sigma. If so and optically good, would be a useful lightweight addition and also go nicely with an M5 (+ adapter).


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 13, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Hope it has a tripod mount



From the looks of it it just might.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 13, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Hope it has a tripod mount and better IS than the Sigma. If so and optically good, would be a useful lightweight addition and also go nicely with an M5 (+ adapter).


Seems like this lens might have lens collar also AF might be faster than Sigma(but lets wait for real world review of this lens).


----------



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Hope it has a tripod mount and better IS than the Sigma. If so and optically good, would be a useful lightweight addition and also go nicely with an M5 (+ adapter).
> ...



The Sigma 100-400mm doesn't for some unknown reason. The alleged photo of the Tamron does show a narrower circumference where one might be fitted. But, it might be a mock up.


----------

